# Jínak to v mém žítí ani za moc stát nemusí



## parolearruffate

Ahoj, potřebovala bych vědět co to znamená:

- Aspon ptáček mi nikdy neodkočuje do teplých afrických krajin. Už takhle je mi pokaždé na podzim z těch mizejících ptáků smutno. Hřadují, i když je nikdo nenutí, sebekázně mají na rozdávání a já jim z ulice mávám, a tak se jejich starostí alespon trochu zúčastnují. Jinak to v mém žití ani za moc stát nemusí, nejsem depresivní typ.

Diky moc...


----------



## morior_invictus

Tak do třetice... 
Doslovný překlad: Jinak*,* v mém životě *to* ani za moc stát nemusí, nejsem depresivní typ.
Volně: ...i když můj život (moje žití) nebude super (nebude za moc stát), nebudu si z toho nic dělat, protože nejsem depresivní typ - nemívám z takových věcí deprese.


----------



## parolearruffate

Diky moc moc


----------



## Hrdlodus

Upřesnil bych to:
Kromě toho výše popsaného může být vše ostatní v mém životě spíše špatné. Alespoň to výše popsané mi bude stačit, abych neměla depresi.


----------



## parolearruffate

Tato poslední odpověd mi trochu pomátla, není to trochu jiné, než mi to bylo dosud vysvětleno?
Diky...


----------



## Hrdlodus

Tady záleží na té čárce, kterou použil morior_invictus.

Jinak*,* v mém životě *to ani za moc stát nemusí*
Rozdělení na dvě věty:
1. Jinak - uvození nové myšlenky,
2. v mém životě *to* ani za moc stát nemusí - můj život může být docela mizerný (... a já z toho nějakou vědu dělat nebudu.)

Jinak to v mém žití ani za moc stát nemusí
_Jinak _je součástí výpovědi a lze to nahradit souslovím _Kromě toho_. Kromě toho (o čem jsem mluvila předtím) to v mém žití může stát za houby (... a já si nebudu stěžovat.)
Ale i bez té čárky se to dá chápat tak, jak psal morior_invictus. Jinak to v mém žití ani za moc stát nemusí lze převrátit na Jinak*, v mém životě to ani za moc stát nemus *beze změny významu.
Není jasné, jak to autorka myslí, protože se ta věta dá pochopit oběma významy.

Každopádně oba potvrzujeme, že její život může stát za kulový s přehazovačkou a ona z toho deprese mít nebude. To slovo_ jinak_ nabízí navíc právě ten význam, o kterým jsem psal, ale nevylučuje ten, o kterém psal morior_invictus. (Alespoň v takto sestavené větě.) A mně to právě připadá, že autorka chce mít alespoň ten jeden pozitivní zážitek.


----------



## parolearruffate

Dyky moc za vysvětlení


----------

